# Aquarium & Pond Plants of the World



## Cody (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi,

I ran across this website and wanted to share it with everyone. Has great pictures of emmersed and submerged plants, a downloadable key, and plant info.

http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/appw/nonkey/html/opening_page.html


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Pssst...hey Cody!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8423

 !

Mike


----------



## Cody (Jun 7, 2003)

Whoops, look at that! :icon_redf


----------

